# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  السيرة الذاتية للدكتور الشيخ القارئ أيمن رشدي سويد

## أبو مريم السني

*السيرة الذاتية للدكتور الشيخ القارئ أيمن رشدي سويد
هو الشيخ أيمن بن رشدي بن الشيخ محمد أمين سويد.


ولد في دمشق بسورية، في 10 / 11 / 1374هـ، الموافق 29 / 6 / 1955م.

- درس في مدارس دمشق حتى نال الثانوية العامة القسم العلمي عام 1974م، ثم التحق بكلية الهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية بجامعة دمشق، فبقي فيها ثلاث سنوات، ثم تركها ليتفرغ لتلقي القراءات العشر.
- وفي تلك الفترة انتسب إلى معد الفرقان للعلوم الشرعية في دمشق ونال شهادته، ثم التحق بكلية اللغة العربية بجامعة الأزهر، وتخرج منها عام 1982م.
- التحق بالدراسات العليا في جامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة، ونال منها العالمية - درجة الماجستير - عام 1411هـ.
ثم نال درجة العالمية العالية - الدكتوراة - عام 1419هـ.

المؤهلات الأكاديمية:
1- إجازة في التجويد من معهد القراءات، بالقاهرة سنة 1981 م.
2- إجازة الليسانس من كلية اللغة العربية ، بجامعة الأزهر بالقاهرة سنة 1982 م .
3- شهادة الماجستير بإمتياز من كلية اللغة العربية ، بجامعة أم القرى ،في مكة المكرمة سنة1411 هـ.
4- شهادة الدكتوراه بإمتياز مع مرتبة الشرف من كلية اللغة العربية ، بجامعة أم القرى ، في مكة المكرمة سنة 1419 هـ .
5- شهادة الدكتوراه بإمتياز مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى من كلية الدراسات الإسلامية والعربية ، بجامعة الأزهر، في القاهرة سنة 1420 هـ . 


المؤهلات القرآنية :
* إجازة في القرآن الكريم برواية حفص عن عاصم من طريق الشاطبية وختمة اخرى بالقراءات العشر من طريق الشاطبية والدرة وتلقى منظومتي الشاطبية والدرة في القراءات العشر من فضيلة المقرىء الشيخ / أبي الحسن محي الدين الكردي الدمشقي ، بدمشق .
* إجازة في القرآن الكريم برواية حفص عن عاصم من طريق الشاطبية من فضيلة المقرىء الشيخ / محمد طه سكر ، بدمشق .
* إجازة في القرآن الكريم من الشيخ / عبد العزيز بن محمد عيون السود ، أمين الفتوى بحمص وشيخ القراء فيها. برواية حفص عن عاصم من طريق الطيبة وايضا القراءات العشر ومن طريق طيبة النشر وقد اجازه بها جميعا وقد قرأ عليه ايضا المقدمة فيما يجب على قاريء القران ان يعلمه للامام الجزري وايضا – منظمة حرز الاماني في وجه التهاني في القراءات السبع المعروفة بالشاطبية منظمة ( الدرة المضيئة ) في القراءات الثلاث المضيئة المرضية المتممة للعشر لابن الجزري – منظومة طيبة النشر في القراءات العشر لابن الجزري – منظمة الفوائد المعتبرة في القراءات الاربع الزائدة العشر للامام محمد المتولي – منظمة ( عقيلة أتراب القصائد ) في رسم المصاحف للشاطبي – منظمة ( ناظمة الزهر في عد ايات القران ) للشاطبي - رسالة النفس المطمئنة في كيفية إخفاء الميم الساكنة للشيخ عبد العزيز عيون السود - منظمة اختصار القول الاصدق فيما خالف فيه الاصبهاني الازرق للشيخ عبد العزيز عيون السود ايضا - كتاب الكوائن – رسالة في احكام البيوع والمكاييل والاوزان الشرعية ..
* إجازة في القرآن الكريم بالقراءات العشر الكبرى ، من فضيلة المقرىء الشيخ / عبد العزيز عيون السود ، بحمص .
* إجازة في القرآن الكريم بالقراءات العشر الصغرى ، من فضيلة المقرىء الشيخ / محي الدين الكردي ، بدمشق .
* إجازة في القرآن الكريم بالقراءات العشر الكبرى ، من فضيلة المقرىء الشيخ / أحمد عبد العزيز الزيات ، بالقاهرة .
* إجازة في القرآن الكريم بالقراءات العشر الكبرى ، من فضيلة المقرىء الشيخ / إبراهيم علي شحاتة السّمنُّودي ، بالقاهرة قرأ عليه القراءات العشر من طريق طيبة النشر كاملة وتلقى عنه النظومات الثلاث منظومة طيبة النشر في القراءات العشر لابن الجزري والشاطبية والدرة وبعض المنظومات للشيخ السمنودي نفسه.
* إجازة في القرآن الكريم بالقراءات العشر الكبرى، من فضيلة المقرىء الشيخ / عامر السيد عثمان ، شيخ عموم المقارىء المصرية ، بالقاهرة قرأ عليه القراءات العشر من طريق الطيبة 

العمل: 
- عمل متعاوناً مع الجمعية الخيرية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بجدة ، وذلك من خلال التدريس المباشر للقرآن الكريم وعلومه ، وتخريج حفظةٍ متقنين وإجازتهم بالإسناد المتصل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
- وقد زاد عددهم عن (40) مجازاً ومجازةً تبوأ كثير منهم وظائف تعليمية في الجامعات والمدارس والمساجد السعودية .
- الإشراف على حلقات تحفيظ القرآن الكريم في بعض مساجد جدة .
- عمل دورات تجويدية لرفع مستوى الأساتذة بالجمعية .
- القيام بتحقيق عدد من مخطوطات التجويد والقراءات القرآنية التي لم يسبق لها أن طبعت ، وإخراجها بالثوب اللائق بها .
- التعاون مع القسم النسائي في الجمعية لتدريس المدرسات،ورفع مستواهنّ في علوم القرآن وإتقان التلاوة،من خلال الشبكة التلفزيونية .
- التعليم الفضائي للقرآن الكريم ، عبر قناة (اقرأ) وذلك من خلال برنامجي (كيف نقرأ القرآن ) و (التلاوة الصحيحة) برواية ورش.
- وبرنامج الإتقان لتلاوة القرآن .
- رئيس المجلس العلمي للهيئة العالمية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم .


بعض أعماله العلمية:
- تحقيق منظومة "المقدمة الجزرية في تجويد القرآن للإمام محمد ابن الجزري رحمه الله.
- تحقيق منظومة " المفيد في التجويد" للإمام شهاب الدين أحمد الطيبي رحمه الله.
- تحقيق منظومة "عقيلة أتراب القصائد في أسنى المقاصد" في رسم المصاحف للإمام الشاطبى رحمه الله.
- تحقيق منظومة "حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني" في القراءات السبع للإمام الشاطبى رحمه الله.
- تحقيق منظومة "الدرة المضية في القراءات الثلاثة المرضية" للإمام محمد ابن الجزري رحمه الله.
- تحقيق منظومة "ناظمة الزهر" في عد آي القرآن"، للامام للإمام الشاطبى رحمه الله.
- تحقيق منظومة "طيبة النشر في القراءات العشر" للإمام محمد ابن الجزري رحمه الله.
- تحقيق ودراسة كتاب :" التذكرة في الكتابات الثمان" للإمام أبى الحسن طاهر عبد المنعم بن غَلبون الحلبي رحمه الله. 

ومما كتب في قسم الدراسة:
 1- سبب اختلاف عدد القراء بين مصنّف وآخر، وما يقرأ به اليوم من ذلك. 2_ ليس كل ما ينسَب الى واحد من القراء السبعة أو العشرة متواترا)
2- تحقيق ودراسة كتاب : "العقد النضيد في شرح القصيد" للإمام أحمد بن يوسف المعروف بالسمين الحلبي رحمه الله، من أول الكتاب إلى باب الفتح و الإمالة.
3- تحقيق قسم فرش الحروف من كتاب "الكامل في القراءات الخمسين" للإمام أبي القاسم يوسف بن علي بن جبارة الهُذلي مع توجيه القراءات فوق السبعة فيه، وقال الشيخ -حفظه الله و نفع به أكثر و أكثر- : "وأقوم الآن بتحقيق القسم الأول من الكتاب حتى أخرج الكتاب كاملاً بإذن الله تعالى" [السلاسل الذهبية له ص 72]
4- الجامع في القراءات العشر و قراءة الأعمش للإمام أبي الحسن علي بن محمد بن فارس الخياط (قال الشيخ أيمن: قمت بتحقيقه منذ زمن و أرجو أن يرى النور قريبًا بإذن الله تعالى [السلاسل الذهبية له ص54])
5- البيان لحكم قراءة القرآن الكريم بالألحان.

أبحاث تجويدية للمتخصصين، وهي: 
1- قاعدة أقوى السببين للقراء العشرة.
 2- النبر في تلاوة القرآن الكريم. 
3- أحكام الراء للقراء العشرة إلا الأزرق عن ورش. 
4- الوقف على الهمزة لهشام وحمزة. 
5- حكم الوقف لحمزة على الهمزات: السواكن والمتحركات والمتوسطات بزائد.
5- شرح منظومة : تلخيص صريح النص في الكلمات المختلفة فيها عن رواية حفص.

ويعمل الشيخ منذ أكثر من 20 سنة على تحقيق كتاب " النشر في القراءات العشر" للإمام محمد ابن الجزري رحمه الله (بخاري القراء كما يسميه الشيخ أيمن)

و كذلك يعمل الشيخ على تأليف كتاب في تحرير طرق "الطيبة" (و قال في لقاء معه على قناة إقرأ أنه أتم نحو 85% منه)
شرح منظومتي "الجزرية" و "المفيد في التجويد" في المنتدى الإسلامي، في دورتين متتاليتين.

منقول 
من "كتاب امتاع الفضلاء بتراجم القراء" ج 2 للشيخ إلياس البرماوي*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

حفظ الله الشيخ؛ فلَكَم انتفع به المسلمون في معرفة القراءة الصحيحة للقرآن الكريم

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

> *السيرة الذاتية للدكتور الشيخ القارئ أيمن رشدي سويد
> * إجازة في القرآن الكريم بالقراءات العشر الكبرى، من فضيلة المقرىء الشيخ / عامر السيد عثمان ، شيخ عموم المقارىء المصرية ، بالقاهرة قرأ عليه القراءات العشر من طريق الطيبة 
> [/CENTER]*


الدكتور يحي الغوثاني يبين على موقعه أن الدكتور أيمن رشدي سويد والشيخ الزعبي لم يقرأ كل منهما على الشيخ عامر السيد عثمان سوى الفاتحة والبقرة فقط , فليتنبه طلاب العلم إلى حقيقة إجازة الدكتور أيمن رشدي سويد عن الشيخ عامر رحمه الله .
وهذا رابط الموضوع http://www.gawthany.com/vb/showthread.php?t=26762

----------

